# Three quarters of a lemon



## Andy HB (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok, here's a tricky one?

I have, in my fridge, half of a lemon and a quarter of a semi-squeezed lemon.

Does anyone have any good ideas what I can do with them?

Be as creative as you like, I will chose a winner and provide a prize (and you know how good my prizes are!).

Thanks, in anticipation,

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 30, 2010)

Stick them in your fridge - they absorb all sorts of smells - including pizza!!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 30, 2010)

You could run them over your shower head - it totally unblocks them and normal flow is restored.

Thats 2 suggestions - please can i win now!


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2010)

Why dont you use the peel and let it infuse in a bottle with some  olive oil , and use it for a nice lemon dressing.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2010)

3 parts Vodka
3 parts Tequila
3 parts White Rum
3 parts Triple Sec
3 parts Gin
*5 parts Lemon juice*, approx 1.5 lemons
6 parts sugar syrup (use sweetener instead!)
Splash of Coke

Add ice and stir

= Long Island Iced Tea

Do I win the prize?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh good one Steffie!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 30, 2010)

You certainly win mine Alison - I could just drink that now - its been one long day today!
Do we really need the lemons though>>


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 30, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Why dont you use the peel and let it infuse in a bottle with some  olive oil , and use it for a nice lemon dressing.



This currently recommends itself to me, since I have some extra virgin olive oil in the cupboard.

But it's still all to play for!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> This currently recommends itself to me, since I have some extra virgin olive oil in the cupboard.
> 
> But it's still all to play for!
> 
> Andy



OooOoOo U hard taskmaster you


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> You certainly win mine Alison - I could just drink that now - its been one long day today!
> Do we really need the lemons though>>



Well yes, the vitamin C helps counteract any possible hangover.


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 30, 2010)

Surely Alison wins that one hands down?


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Surely Alison wins that one hands down?



Oi we cant be seen to be having  our faves Lou


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 30, 2010)

Gets my vote!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 30, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Well yes, the vitamin C helps counteract any possible hangover.



AlisonM is coming up strongly on the rails (er sorry, that sounds like I'm comparing you with a horse) 

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 30, 2010)

but all that alcohol compared to a bit of olive oil - come on Stef


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> AlisonM is coming up strongly on the rails (er sorry, that sounds like I'm comparing you with a horse)
> 
> Andy



hahahaaaa!


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> but all that alcohol compared to a bit of olive oil - come on Stef



well my mind does not automatically think booze as i dont drink haha.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> AlisonM is coming up strongly on the rails (er sorry, that sounds like I'm comparing you with a horse)
> 
> Andy



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 30, 2010)

Well here's an odd idea.   I have discoloured elbows (not dirty, actually a skin pigment thing) but when I got married when I was 21 I had no idea what was wrong withthem and scrubbed and scrubbed and they didn't get any cleaner.   Sooooo I took some lemon and sat with my elbows in the lemons for ages and did this for weeks before the wedding to bleach my elbows and bingo it worked.

So if you need to bleach anything on your body use the lemons.  You can bleach your hair using them as well.

Is that whacky enough?


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 31, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Well here's an odd idea.   I have discoloured elbows (not dirty, actually a skin pigment thing) but when I got married when I was 21 I had no idea what was wrong withthem and scrubbed and scrubbed and they didn't get any cleaner.   Sooooo I took some lemon and sat with my elbows in the lemons for ages and did this for weeks before the wedding to bleach my elbows and bingo it worked.
> 
> So if you need to bleach anything on your body use the lemons.  You can bleach your hair using them as well.
> 
> Is that whacky enough?



Yes, my godmother showed me that trick too. It does work.


----------



## thedame (Aug 31, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Yes, my godmother showed me that trick too. It does work.



Can you use the lemons in your cocktail after though?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes - done my hair too.

Hey Andy - you can bleach your hair -whoay!


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2010)

Cmon Andy you have us all in suspense here lol.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm waiting for more input.

You're not too eager to win your 'prize' are you?

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I'm waiting for more input.
> 
> You're not too eager to win your 'prize' are you?
> 
> Andy



I'm WAY to eager Andy I was so close to your distance challenge last week


----------



## thedame (Aug 31, 2010)

Come on you guys- it is obvious- Andy should make a lemon meringue pie and send it to me- I am prepared to make this sacrifice to stop the poor little lemons going mouldy


----------



## caroleann (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey if theres lemon merangue pie it should be mine


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry guys but I am going to most definitely throw the diabetes card at you all and say that I will save you all from high levels and I will make the ultimate sacrifice and eat the lot for you.    I'll send photos and let you know what it tasted like in the name of friendship through diabetes........  











PS  All said very tongue in cheek by the way x


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 31, 2010)

*The Result*

Well, thankyou for all your input. The results have been processed by my rinky-dinky little computer as well as a 50% audience participation vote (i.e. me).

6th place is .............. 
Adrienne and her discoloured elbows. 
*Congratulations!*

5th place is .............. (quiet there!) .........
Lucy with the shower head cleaner and fridge de-smeller. 
*Good effort that, I thought.*

4th place is .............. (please, quieten down!!) .........
thedame with the lemon meringue pie. 
*Bad luck, whilst it was edible, I dislike meringue and the computer simply doesn't know any better.*

3rd place, and winner of a chance to read my pink elephant joke again is ................. (look, if you can't remain silent, you'll be ejected) ..........
AlisonM with the Long Island Iced Tea
*Excellent suggestion. But, frankly, why bother with the lemon? Hic! The vodka worksh jusht fine as it ish!!*

2nd place, and winner of a chance not to read my pink elephant joke again is .................... (RIGHT, YOU'RE OUTTA HERE) .............
Steff with the lemon infused olive oil
*Yay! Well done. It was the olive oil that was the clincher. I actually have some in the cupboard.*

So, the surprise winner of the 1st prize and automatic inclusion in the next prize giving extravaganza is ............ (applause) .......
Me with the squeezed lemon juice over the sea bass idea.
*My full acceptance speech will be published on Youtube in five languages shortly*

Er, hang on, there are five burly chaps in white coats behind me.

"What do you mean?". "You want me to come quietly?". "Surely there's some mista.................


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bl****y Cheat!
Did you actually mention putting it on the sea bass?
....and I never said more about the flipping pizza either.

Steffie ....get him!
Personally i think the dying your hair blonde was the winner with the iced tea a close second!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats shocking that is i want stewards inquiry form a more legit moderator haha.thanks twice i have been denied a victory tut tut .


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just checked the thread in full and no mention of the sea bass at all.
I demand a rejudge!!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Northy? Hey Northy? .....i need a word!


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Northy? Hey Northy? .....i need a word!



Lucy i think in future we will just boycott andys threads like this.. what do you think?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

noooooo. we are much more trouble when we harass him.
Need to get hold of Northy re that promotion though.

boy you will need more than a mop when he is back!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 31, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Just checked the thread in full and no mention of the sea bass at all.
> I demand a rejudge!!



Hi, Mark HB here, Andy is still struggling with the guys in white coats.

He's asked me to point out that if he'd mentioned the sea bass in the thread earlier, he couldn't have been a surprise winner, now could he? 

That seems fair to me.


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> noooooo. we are much more trouble when we harass him.
> Need to get hold of Northy re that promotion though.
> 
> boy you will need more than a mop when he is back!



OoOh ok then you twisted my arms.
We will harass the ^%$$ of him lololol x


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Batter him steffie...and I don't mean the bass!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

so - we make the meringue anyway and splat him in the face with it - pour the olive oil down the back of his trousers ...and as for bleaching - it won't be his elbows!!

Never mess with the ladies Andy!!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 31, 2010)

<brrring>, <brrring>.

Er, hello? Northey?

Yes .......
Yes, that's right ......
Aha .......
Yes .......
Er, no ......
I didn't, that's correct ........
You think so? .........
No pay rise?, but ..........
No promotion either for 18 months?, that seems a little harsh? ......
Ye ....
Yes, I understand.

<click>

And the winner is ...........
Everyone but me.
Congratulations. You've won the incredible prize of not having to look at another thread like this for atleast 1 week! Hurrah!!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah - congrats everyone!

<brrring>, <brrring>.
Hi
Hi Northy 
Sacked you say..isn't that a bit harsh?
Yes Yes i see, fraudulent behaviour,...yes yes
He is good with a mop though
Cleaner? yeah sure he wouldn't mind?
Is there a vacancy there then...


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2010)

you 2 put ant and dec to shame you couple of larkers


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 31, 2010)

Methinks I'm in trouble and I'm not going to be able to get out of it any time soon! 

<hangs head in shame and tries the sad-doggy eyes trick>

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

well as long as thats a lesson to you..I forgive you...now where are the keys to your office? 1 pair of rubber gloves on the way to you.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh and to bring this thread back on to topic (being that it is in the Food/carb queries + recipes section)....

The nutitional content of the juice of one 47g lemon is (possibly) .....

Cals --> 12
Protein --> 9g
Carb --> 4g (of which sugars 1g)
Fat --> 0g (of which sat fat 0g)

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 1, 2010)

A final little post to really thank everyone for their ideas. I genuinely do have 3/4 of a lemon in my fridge (well, it's 1/2 a lemon now - I had sea bass again last night).

The lemon infused olive oil will definitely be tried!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> A final little post to really thank everyone for their ideas. I genuinely do have 3/4 of a lemon in my fridge (well, it's 1/2 a lemon now - I had sea bass again last night).
> 
> The lemon infused olive oil will definitely be tried!
> 
> Andy



Good least you going to use my idea lol.


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

Just had a phone call with Northey about 4 o clock and he is  fairly clear on this one but he wants me to be admin while he is away, only catch i am not going to get paid but if theres any trouble i have to start singing and he assures me that should sort any of the riff raff out.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 1, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Just had a phone call with Northey about 4 o clock and he is  fairly clear on this one but he wants me to be admin while he is away, only catch i am not going to get paid but if theres any trouble i have to start singing and he assures me that should sort any of the riff raff out.



Andy snaps to attention and salutes! 

<mop drops to the floor and knocks over bucket>


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Andy snaps to attention and salutes!
> 
> <mop drops to the floor and knocks over bucket>



Andy please dont comment on the thread unless i've asked you to 

P.s yes now is fine


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 1, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Andy please dont comment on the thread unless i've asked you to
> 
> P.s yes now is fine



Yes, Ma'am. Thankyou Ma'am.

Cuppa tea and biscuit, Ma'am?

Andy 

<Andy seethes quietly>


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Yes, Ma'am. Thankyou Ma'am.
> 
> Cuppa tea and biscuit, Ma'am?
> 
> ...



Less of the seething and get on with my tea ill have lemongrass and ginger tea with a mint viscount please.


----------



## D_G (Sep 1, 2010)

Just read this entire thread...gave me a few giggles hehe! 

I know its too late for a suggestion but i would have got some cream cheese, agave and used the lemon to make a yummy lemony cheesecake! YUM!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 1, 2010)

D_G said:


> Just read this entire thread...gave me a few giggles hehe!
> 
> I know its too late for a suggestion but i would have got some cream cheese, agave and used the lemon to make a yummy lemony cheesecake! YUM!



You temptress you!


----------



## D_G (Sep 1, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> You temptress you!



Ooo yes lovely smooooth creamy lemony biscuity cheesecake mmm!!

.....oh dam i want cheesecake now!


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

D_G said:


> I know its too late for a suggestion but i would have got some cream cheese, agave and used the lemon to make a yummy lemony cheesecake! YUM!


Sorry I will not allow late entries DG lol x


----------

